

National Film Board of Canada: Start Watching - nkurz
http://www.nfb.ca/explore-by/title/

======
nkurz
I was failing to find any of the documentaries by Alanis Obomsawin on Netflix,
and was astonished to discover that the full films were available for viewing
online by the National Film Board of Canada:

<http://www.nfb.ca/explore-by/director/Alanis-Obomsawin/>

There look to be some incredible things on this site that haven't seen
available anywhere else. Any recommendations for hidden gems in here? Are
there parallel sites for other countries?

------
jmatlin
Glad you found what you were looking for. As for hidden gems, here are some
suggestions: <http://www.nfb.ca/start/>

